# Windows update= soundcard problems..



## kwirk (Jul 19, 2004)

Ok, been really confused allday now, yesterday night, i updated windows, and after that sound "died"..well..
I got one "build in" card, and Hercules fortissimi 7.1, after win. update, it made the build in card as regular, wich sucks..eerm..
And after update, hercules drivers was gone..
Now i dont know how to make system find the hercules card again :F
Ive took the card off, and put back, wont help, and cant install drivers or anything, really strange imo...
maan, i have no idea how to fix this..hope some one can help me :I
cya..
(and sorry for bad english :F)


----------



## Praetor (Jul 19, 2004)

> and cant install drivers or anything


What drivers? Why?


----------



## kwirk (Jul 19, 2004)

drivers for soundcard, drivers to make it work


----------



## Praetor (Jul 19, 2004)

1. Try uninstalling the device from Device Manager if it shows up
2. If not, try removing the device, booting up once and then reinstaling the card


----------

